# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Νέα Ελλάς [New York, Nea Hellas, Tuscania]

## xara

To generations of Greeks, and other Europeans who were yearning for a new start, the T.S.S Nea Hellas was the ship of dreams...

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=1peuDTe5DIg

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καλα Xara εγραψες!! Τελειο το βιντεακι με την αρχαιολογια Νεα Ελλας!!! Thanks a LOT!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μετά απο τη φωτο του στον Πειραιά που είδαμε εδώ, να το δούμε και στα τελευταία του παροπλισμένο στην Κυνόσουρα ως ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ.

untitled1.jpg
Πηγή: "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" 

Και λίγα λόγια για το πέρασμα του υπό την κυανόλευκη:




> Sold to the Greek Line on 19/4/1939, she was renamed NEA HELLAS and refitted to carry 200-cabin, 400-tourist and 500-3rd class passengers. On 19/5/1939 she started the first of nine round voyages between Piraeus and New York, the last commencing 11/5/1940. On 8/6/1940 she transferred to the Lisbon - New York service and started the last of five round voyages on 20/10/1940. Between 1941 and 1946 she was used as a British war transport and in 1947 was reconditioned in the UK and Genoa to accommodate 300-1st, 310-cabin and 850-tourist passengers. She started her first peacetime voyage between Genoa, Naples, Lisbon and New York on 25/7/1947 and in September 1947 commenced her first voyage from Piraeus to Naples, Lisbon and New York. On 27/1/1951 she started sailings between Piraeus, Naples, Malta and New York and in January 1955 was refitted to carry 80-1st and 1,300-tourist class passengers. On 5/3/1955 she started her last voyage between Piraeus, Malta, Messina, Naples, Halifax and New York (arr.21/3/1955). Renamed NEW YORK on 24/3/1955, and commenced her first crossing from New York to Boston, Cobh, Cherbourg, Southampton, Bremen, Southampton, Cherbourg, Cobh, Halifax and New York. On 6/9/1959 she started her last voyage from Bremen to Havre, Southampton, Cobh, New York and Piraeus and on 13/10/1959 commenced her last Piraeus - Palermo - Naples - Genoa - Quebec - Genoa - Naples - Messina - Piraeus voyage. Laid up at Piraeus on 14/11/1959 she was scrapped at Onimichi, Japan in 1961. 
> Πηγή: North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.1,p.469

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο site αυτό 
http://home.comcast.net/~idreos/MemoriesNH.htm

υπάρχουν αναμνήσεις και φωτογραφίες του ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ.

Να και το ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ καμουφλαρισμένο κατά την διάρκεια του 2ου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, το 1942.

----------


## idreos

Remembering the Nea Ellas 

To Νεα Ελλάς 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRQCW0pkvj8

----------


## Ellinis

Καλως ήρθες φίλε idreos!
Πολύ ωραία η ταινία, ειδικά στο 2:00 που σκαμπανεβάνει το καράβι στα κύμματα! Φαίνεται η δύναμη του Ατλαντικού...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here is the advertisement of her very first voyage to New York on July 25, 1947. The newspaper is from July 10, 1947.

19470710 Nea Hellas.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το πρώην Νέα Ελλάς και νυν Νέα Υόρκη σαρώνει στη γραμμή του Βόρειου Ατλαντικού. Από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης) της 24ης Ιουλίου 1956:

1956 07 24 Ελευθερία σελ 5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another classic photo of *New Hellas*

Nea Hellas.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το <ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ> στη Μάλτα αν δε κάνω λάθος.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hellas-02.html

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το <ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ> στη Μάλτα αν δε κάνω λάθος.
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hellas-02.html


Nαι, το Grand Harbour Μαλτα ειναι. Εδω ειναι σαν Tuscania? Γιατι δεν βλεπω Greek Line livery στη τσιμινιερα!

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφία του ακόμη σαν <NEW YORK>

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20York-05.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εάν η φωτογραφία ήταν του 1953 ήταν οπωσδήποτε υπό ιδιοκτησία Greek Line. Είχε πουληθεί προπολεμικά (1939) από την Anchor Line σαν Tuscania και είχε πάρει το όνομα Νεα Ελλάς. Πιο πάνω στην ίδια σελίδα η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Νικόλας το δείχνει αρχές 40 μετά το ξέσπασμα του πολέμου με την σημαία της Ελλάδας στις μπάντες για να διακυρήσσει την ουδετερότητα της Ελλάδας και να μην τορπιλιστεί από υποβρύχια των μαχόμενων κρατών.

----------


## τοξοτης

Και κάτι σαν <TUSCANIA>


*Last Name:* NEW YORK (1955)
*Previous Names:* NEA HELLAS (1939)
*Propulsion:* 6 steam turbines - twin screw - 16 knots
*Launched:* Tuesday, 04/10/1921
*Built:* 1922
*Ship Type:* Passenger Vessel
*Ship's Role:* Glasgow New York and Mediterranean services
*Tonnage:* 16991 grt
*Length:* 552.3 feet
*Breadth:* 70.3 feet
*Owner History:*
Anchor Line (Henderson Bros.), Glasgow 1939 General Steam Nav Co. of Greece (Goulabndris Bros.), Andros 
1941 Min of War Transport, UK (Anchor Line) 
1947 returned to owners
*Status:* Arrived for Scrapping - 12/10/1961
*Web site:* http://members.aol.com/neahellas//nea_ellas.html
*Remarks:* Maiden voyage from Glasgow to New York on 16 September 1922 
Chartered to Cunard 1926
30 and repainted in Cunard colours 
Sold 1939 to the Greek Line and renamed Nea Hellas 
Requ by UK govt 1941 as troopship. 
Back to Greek line 1947 
Renamed NEW YORK in 1955. Laid up 1959 
Scrapped Onomichi, Japan 

Previous update by Paul Strathdee 
Previous update by Bruce Biddulph

*Last updated:* by George Robinson from the original records by Stuart Cameron

Πηγή : www.clydesite.co.uk/.../viewship.asp?id=883

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ*  15/3/1953

19530315 Nea Ellas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ξαναγυριζουμε στο 1939 για να διαβασουμε (στην εφημεριδα _Σκριπ_) για τα εγκαινια του *Νεα Ελλας* στις  18 Μαιου, 1939. Το πλοιο εφυγε για την Νεα Υορκη την επομενη μερα

19390518 Nea Ellas1.jpg
19390518 Nea Ellas2.jpg
19390518 Nea Ellas3.jpg
19390518 Nea Ellas4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τον καιρο εκεινον τον παλιο, ολη η Ελλαδα υπερηφανευοταν για το *Νεα Ελλας*. Εδω ειδησεις (στις 20 και 24 Μαιου 1939) απο το πρωτο του ταξιδι

19390520 Nea Ellas.jpg19390524 Nea Hellas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεγαλοπρεπης διαφημιση του θρυλικου *Νεα Ελλας,* τωρα με το ονομα *Νεα Υορκη*...  Απο την_ Ελευθερια_ της 4ης Σεπτεμβριου 1959


19590904 Nea Yorkh sm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα πλοιο, δυο ονοματα, δυο ηπειροι

26/3/1948 και 20/8/1959

Ειναι ενδιαφερον οτι το *Νεα Ελλας* χρησιμοποιηθηκε παρα πολυ στον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο.


Νομιζω οτι η ιστορια ειναι γνωστη. Επειδη οι Αγγλοι στρατιωτες και ναυτες δυσκολευοντουσαν να προφερουν *Νε−α−Ε−λλας*  το ελεγαν το πλοιο *Νε−λλη−Γου−α−λλας  (Nelly Wallace)!!!!

*19480326 Nea Ellas.jpg

19590820 Nea Yorkh.jpg

----------


## idreos

Nick,
Thank you for your contributions to the history of the Nea Hellas!
Your mention of the role of the Nea Hellas played in World War II has been written about by several individuals who wrote of their personal experiences during the dark days of the war. 

Those of you interested in learning about this can visit the below links which feature personal journals of those who traveled on this historic Greek ship during WWII. Pictured below is the Nea Hellas in her wartime color in 1943.

http://home.comcast.net/~idreos/ES.htm


http://home.comcast.net/~idreos/NH5.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you for this very valuable addition. Of course I have seen your site before and I am quite familiar with the World War II testimonies. Nea Hellas was a great ship

----------


## Ellinis

Στα επίκαιρα του 1954 παίχτηκε και αυτό το φιλμάκι με την άφιξη ομογενών με το ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ. Τα κοντινά πλάνα στο γκαγκουέ προσφέρονται για όποιον θέλει να δει πως ήταν τα καρφωτά σκαριά εκείνης της εποχής.
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι οτι λείπει ο θυρεός της Greek line από το φουγάρο του.

Από εκεί και το σχετικό καρέ.
nea ellas.jpg

----------


## idreos

Efxaristo poli file Ellinis!
Spanio filmaki gia to istoriko Nea Ellas. Gia fantasou poso ala tetoia film iparxoune kai mouxliasoun mesa se apothikes.

O thireos tis Greek Line arhise me to kainourio epivatiko "Olympia" pou ixe ta engenia sto telos to 1954. Tote evale o Goulandris to kainorio emboriko sima  stous alous fougaros tis Greek Line (Nea Ellas kai Neptunia). To 1955 to Nea Ellas ksana vavtistike "TSS New York" kai to valane sto dromologio vorios atlanticou. 

Ellinis, na eisai kala pou to anevasis safto to forum gia na thimomaste ta perasmena xronia pou evgene o kosmos apo ta epivatika me gounes kai koustoumia.

Apo carte postale stin Malta 1951

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία ενδιαφέρουσα και σπάνια φωτογραφία του Νέα Ελλάς το 1954 στην δεξαμενή στο Παλέρμο. Προσέξτε το πλήρωμα στα ρέλια που χαζεύει τις εργασίες στην δεξαμενή, και την έλλειψη σινιάλων της Greek Line στην τσιμινιέρα.


πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## idreos

Pragmatika mia poly spania fotografia!
Pou tin vrikes?? 
Efxaristoume gia tin sinisfora stin istoria se afto to istotorikou plio.

Ekana to proto taksidi apo tin Nea Yorki me to Nea Ellas to 1953 me ton patera mou. Imoun 7 hrono mono. Ekana ke deftero taxidi to 1954. Deka teseres meres na pas, kai dekateseres sto girismo! Aksexasta taksidia apo mia perasmeni epoxi!
Na eisai kala!

 http://home.comcast.net/~idreos/NH5.htm

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ idreos η φωτο που ανέβασε ο TSS QAM αναφέρει πως είναι από τον ιστότοπο naviermatori.net.

Tα πλοία της Greek Line ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από μεταφορικά μέσα. Όπως έγραφαν και τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά" στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά τους τεύχη, ήταν η γέφυρα με την μητέρα πατρίδα.

Image1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μία ενδιαφέρουσα και σπάνια φωτογραφία του Νέα Ελλάς το 1954 στην δεξαμενή στο Παλέρμο. Προσέξτε το πλήρωμα στα ρέλια που χαζεύει τις εργασίες στην δεξαμενή, και την έλλειψη σινιάλων της Greek Line στην τσιμινιέρα.
> 
> πηγή Navi&Armatori


Αγαπητέ TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA τώρα είδα τη φωτογραφία σου (διακοπές γαρ) ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΑΦΩΝΟΣ

----------


## csa73

Μία αναμνηστική φώτο οι Αξιωματικοί του ''Νέα Ελλάς'' με τον Πλοίαρχο Ι.Δ.Πολέμη στη μέση

ellas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τέλος εποχής για το ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ.
Η ανακοίνωση του τελευταίου απόπλου για τα διαλύτηρια, όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _Ναυτικά Χρονικά_ της εποχής.

nhell3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μία αναμνηστική φώτο οι Αξιωματικοί του ''Νέα Ελλάς'' με τον Πλοίαρχο Ι.Δ.Πολέμη στη μέση
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100255


Η φωτογραφία αυτή η οποία πρέπει να είναι της δεκαετίας 1910-20 δεν πρέπει να είναι από το Νέα Ελλάς της Greek Line που αγοράστηκε το 1939. Μάλλον απλή συνωνυμία με το Μεγάλη Ελλάς (Βασιλεύς Κωνσταντίνος/Βύρων).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο θρυλικο *Νεα Ελλας

*Nea Hellas.jpg

----------


## idreos

Geia sou Kapta Niko!
Na eisai kala...kai edo ena oraio afieroma apo to Ebay, mia oraia zografia to nostalgiko Nea Ellas!

NHwatercolor.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και μετά απο τη φωτο του στον Πειραιά που είδαμε εδώ, να το δούμε και στα τελευταία του παροπλισμένο στην Κυνόσουρα ως ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31869
> Και λίγα λόγια για το πέρασμα του υπό την κυανόλευκη:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 6/9/1959 she started her last voyage from Bremen to Havre, Southampton, Cobh, New York and Piraeus and on 13/10/1959 commenced her last Piraeus - Palermo - Naples - Genoa - Quebec - Genoa - Naples - Messina - Piraeus voyage. Laid up at Piraeus on 14/11/1959 she was scrapped at Onimichi, Japan in 1961.


Ειδησις απο τις 9 Σεπτεμβριου 1961 για πυρκαγια επι του *Νεα Υορκη* καθως πηγαινε στην Ιαπωνια...

19610909 New Yorkh.jpg

----------


## idreos

A video clip of the historic Greek Line's Nea Hellas prior to and after World War II

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο το βίντεο. Να το δούμε και σε μια φωτο στη Μάλτα λίγο μετά το τέλος του πολέμου. Στο βάθος, πίσω από το φουγάρο του ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ, φαίνεται αγκυροβολημένο το 3-φούγαρο αγγλικό οπλιταγωγό EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA, ναυπηγημένο ως γερμανικό TIRPITZ. Μετά τον πόλεμο δεν επανήλθε σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα αλλά έμεινε σε στρατιωτικά ώσπου πήγε για σκραπ.

nea ellas at malta.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιουλιος 1947 και το _Νεα Ελλας_ ξαναρχιζει τα μεγαλα του υπερατλαντικα ταξιδια... Απο το _Εμπρος_ βλεπουμε μια ωραια περιγραφη του πλοιου στις 27 Ιουλιου 1947.

19470727 Νεα Ελλας1 Εμπρος.jpg
19470727 Νεα Ελλας2 Εμπρος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To NEA EΛΛΑΣ ξεπηδάει μέσα από έναν πίνακα του Γιώργου Βελέτζα.

NEA ELL.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε στις προηγούμενες σελίδες χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν οπλιταγωγό στον Δέυτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Παρακάτω το βλέπουμε στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού του 1943 (στην μέση της δεξιάς στήλης). Στο εγχειρίδιο βλέπουμε ότι είχε και ένα αδερφάκι που ονομαζόταν California.
pg028.jpgΠηγή

Σε επόμενες σελίδες του εγχειριδίουβλέπουμε ότι είχε υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων. Από το συνημμένο απόσπασμα του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1938 (προτελευταία εγγραφή στη σελίδα) βλέπουμε ότι ειχε ολική χωρητικότητα 16.991 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 10.016 κόρους, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Loa) 168,3 μέτρα, πλάτος 21,4 μέτρα, βάθος 11,8 μέτρα, ενώ το κινούσαν έξι ατμοστρόβιλοι σε δύο άξονες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νεα Ελλας* μετεφερε χιλιαδες στρατιωτες και αλλους συμμαχους κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερεου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου. Αυτοι το ελεγαν το πλοιο *Νellie Wallace* μια και το *Νεα Ελλας* ηταν καπως δυσκολο να το προφερουν...

----------


## Ellinis

> Παρακάτω το βλέπουμε στο εγχειρίδιο αναγνώρισης εμπορικών πλοίων του αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού του 1943 (στην μέση της δεξιάς στήλης). Στο εγχειρίδιο βλέπουμε ότι είχε και ένα αδερφάκι που ονομαζόταν California.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149209Πηγή


Είχε και δυο κονταδελφά, τα CAMERONIA και TYRRHENIA που προηγήθηκαν και είχαν ίδιες διαστάσεις και μικρές διαφορές στην εμφάνιση. Το CALIFORNIA και το TUSCANIA ήταν ένα δεύτερο ζευγάρι από ένα σχέδιο που "έπαιξε" σε αρκετές παραλλαγές τότε, καθώς και σε πλοία της Cunard.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε και μια ωραία άποψη του πλοίου ως ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ, σε κάποιο αμερικάνικο λιμάνι. Με αυτό το όνομα έπιανε το 1955-59 σε Χάλιφαξ, Βοστώνη και Νέα Υόρκη, με την τελευταία να συγκεντρώνει τις πιο πολλές πιθανότητες.

new york.jpg
πηγή Historical S/S Society

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Nα δούμε και μια ωραία άποψη του πλοίου ως ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ, σε κάποιο αμερικάνικο λιμάνι. Με αυτό το όνομα έπιανε το 1955-59 σε Χάλιφαξ, Βοστώνη και Νέα Υόρκη, με την τελευταία να συγκεντρώνει τις πιο πολλές πιθανότητες.
> 
> new york.jpg
> πηγή Historical S/S Society


 Ακριβώς ¶ρη, το πιο πιθανό είναι η Νέα Υόρκη και στην πρύμη του φαίνεται το Νιου Τζέρσεϋ (Hoboken).

----------


## Ellinis

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του αλιευτικού ΡΟΛΑΝΔΟΣ ΙΙΙ από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Αναστασιάδη, αναφέρει ως λεζάντα το 1962. Όμως στο βάθος αριστερά βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα το ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ που είχε αναχωρήσει ήδη το 1961 για να διαλυθεί στην Ιαπωνία.
nea hellas 62.jpg

Και με την ευκαιρία μια φωτογραφία του A. Duncan, επίσης όταν ονομαζόταν ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ.
New York - A Duncan.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του αλιευτικού ΡΟΛΑΝΔΟΣ ΙΙΙ από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Αναστασιάδη, αναφέρει ως λεζάντα το 1962. Όμως στο βάθος αριστερά βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα το ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ που είχε αναχωρήσει ήδη το 1961 για να διαλυθεί στην Ιαπωνία.
> nea hellas 62.jpg
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία μια φωτογραφία του A. Duncan, επίσης όταν ονομαζόταν ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ.
> New York - A Duncan.jpg


όμορφες φωτογραφίες,το όνομα ρολάνδος μου θύμισε,τις βόλτες μου,στην ψαρόσκαλα,το έβλεπα εκει!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του αλιευτικού ΡΟΛΑΝΔΟΣ ΙΙΙ από την ιστοσελίδα του ναυπηγείου Αναστασιάδη, αναφέρει ως λεζάντα το 1962. Όμως στο βάθος αριστερά βλέπουμε παροπλισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα το ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ που είχε αναχωρήσει ήδη το 1961 για να διαλυθεί στην Ιαπωνία.
> nea hellas 62.jpg
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία μια φωτογραφία του A. Duncan, επίσης όταν ονομαζόταν ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ.
> New York - A Duncan.jpg


Ουδείς αλάνθαστος λοιπόν , πλην ενός. Ακόμη και αυτός ο Κώστας Αναστασιάδης (ναυπηγός) γιός του ναυπηγού  Δημήτρη Αναστασιάδη της  < Δ.Κ.ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑΔΗΣ & Α.Χ.ΤΣΟΡΤΑΝΙΔΗΣ> παρά τα όποια στοιχεία μπορεί να έχει για πλοία που ναυπηγήθηκαν στο ναυπηγείο του πατέρα του έκανε λάθος στο πότε κάποια ναυπηγήθηκαν.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μία ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ μέσα απο το www.flickr.com

Nea Hellas_2.jpg

Μάλλον στην Πορτογαλία το 1948

----------


## idreos

The Legacy of the Nea Hellas as rembered by those whose lives she touched

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The Legacy of the Nea Hellas as rembered by those whose lives she touched



Excellent and touching.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία δουλειά φίλε idreos, συγχαρητήρια!
Nα και μια πόζα-προφίλ ως ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ προς το τέλος της πορείας του στους ωκεανούς.

new york SSH.jpg
πηγή Historical S/S Society

----------


## τοξοτης

> The Legacy of the Nea Hellas as rembered by those whose lives she touched


Αγαπητέ μου *Φ α ν τ α σ τ ι κ ή !!!!!!!!! μπράβο σου.*

----------


## τοξοτης

Από τον ίδιο ιστοτόπο , αν δε κάνω λάθος , κάποιες άλλες στιγμές του πλοίου.

Nea Hellas1.jpg

http://memoriesoftheneahellas.weebly...ld-war-ii.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Nea Hellas_1a.jpg
The first post-war arrival of the ocean liner NEA HELLAS at the port of Piraeus in 1947.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1946.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ σε μια πρυμνια ποζα, φωτογραφια δημοσιευμενη στο περιοδικο ΑΡΓΩ τευχος 490 Σεπτεμβριος - Οκτωβριος 2008_

ARGO No 490.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Here some deck plans from the Tuscania

Tuscania DP 1.jpg

Tuscania DP 2.jpg

Tuscania DP1 1928.jpg

Tuscania DP2 1928.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

and here some deck plans from the New York

Greek Line T S S New York, Passenger Accommodation Plan b.png

Greek Line T S S New York, Passenger Accommodation Plan a.png

Greek Line T S S New York, Passenger Accommodation Plan c.jpg

Greek Line T S S New York, Passenger Accommodation Plan d.png

Greek Line T S S New York, Passenger Accommodation Plan e.png

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Greek Line T S S New York, Passenger Accommodation Plan f.png

New York DP.jpg

New York  a.jpg

New York  b.jpg

----------

